# Post a pic of someone looks like U...



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

I look very much like Jimi except I am darker in colour and my face is a bit more circular...


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
loool

I challenge ur lookalike to a fight!
this is mine :3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really look like anyone to be honest. Once someone said I looked like Kate Moss when I was in high school (I really don't though) I think it was just the cheek bones. I've also been told I look a little like Kirsten Dunst.

I used one of those celebrity look alike generators once and it was something like 80% Asian men I didn't know (and Bruce Lee, not even joking), 5% Asian women I hadn't heard of, Christina Ricci who was in that Casper movie and maybe a couple of other people I don't remember. So yeah lol.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been told many times that I look exactly like this dude (Gavin Degraw). My friend said she did a triple take when she was watching that dancing with the stars show when he was on there. I did a triple take when I first saw his picture as I could not believe that it was not a pic of my younger brother...they look like identical twins.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Unfortunately the only person others have ever told me I look like is Eminem.










More than a couple have said it. Wish I didn't


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

People said i looked like him when i had the exact same hair.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> People said i looked like him when i had the exact same hair.


Nice hair


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


>


Now that just makes me wanna see you even more.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Now that just makes me wanna see you even more.


You have daydreams of me already awwwww :love2

(I know that is sarcasm, moderator, a personal attack from visualkeirockstar, how he dares :cry )


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Been told like twice that I look like this chick.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You have daydreams of me already awwwww :love2
> 
> (I know that is sarcasm, moderator, a personal attack from visualkeirockstar, how he dares :cry )


You don't even know how bad it get.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> You don't even know how bad it get.


You were dreaming of my wartic lips on your own and my only teeth biting tender on your lip. And my sexy humpback walking and goutic lapdance.. awww you are one lucky dude!  Lets see in my basement tonight :kissmuahahahhahaaa!!!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You were dreaming of my wartic lips on your own and my only teeth biting tender on your lip. And my sexy humpback walking and goutic lapdance.. awww you are one lucky dude!  Lets see in my basement tonight :kissmuahahahhahaaa!!!!


Wow Seems like you read my mind.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Wow Seems like you read my mind.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

This is what I look like without makeup


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

RadioactivePotato said:


> This is what I look like without makeup


This is what you look like WITH makeup










Kidding. I'll bet you're hot. Self-deprecation is hot. Which would make you doubly hot.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been told on at least two occasions that I remind them of the Karate Kid. I guess we do have similar eyes and a hairstyle now. My skin tone is also like his.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

At one time or another in the last 20 years people said I resemble:

Anne Hathaway

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...i=12f487is3&.crumb=DnENcWNoXJl&fr=yfp-t-900-s

Tori Spelling

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=128cjdjms&.crumb=DnENcWNoXJl&fr=yfp-t-900

Mariah Carey

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=11v1ugtv7&.crumb=DnENcWNoXJl&fr=yfp-t-900

and

Amy Winehouse

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=131a195ot&.crumb=DnENcWNoXJl&fr=yfp-t-900

Dodgers player Shane Victorino's wife, Melissa

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=13aephma6&.crumb=DnENcWNoXJl&fr=yfp-t-900

I know several were made by snarky women I used to work with.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a cat-penguin.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been told that I look like a Jew by a few people and that I look Irish. But I don't know exactly who I would look like. I'm my own worst critic I guess. I don't want to look like anyone other than me anyways.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been told i look like Samuel witwer from being human :blank


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm always told I look like James Dean.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

RadioactivePotato said:


> This is what I look like without makeup


My advice is use makeup.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

some people say i look like Messi.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This guy apparently - but I think it's mostly because of the eyes and the cheek bones.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I've been told I look like Messi back when my hair was long, and also that I look like Josh Groban. I don't really see the resemblance with either of them.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bette Davis(I've been told that many times, especially when I was blonde)


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been told Kim Kardashian and Natalie Portman recently.. these people must have bad eyesight.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

My identical twin:


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> I've been told Kim Kardashian and Natalie Portman recently.. these people must have bad eyesight.


ooooh . :b

This is your chance to be the Intelligent version of her


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

someone compared me to this guy, I don't know if its because were both brown or he actually meant it


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't have a look a like, I tend to look different all the time. Paler, darker, burnt white girl (yea someone told me that), Indian, Hispanic... I am the world!


----------



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ak3891 said:


> someone compared me to this guy, I don't know if its because were both brown or he actually meant it


Yes! I knew you looked familiar.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The only time I ever remember anyone saying I looked like anyone was Wil Wheaton. But I never saw where they were getting it. Wil Wheaton is pretty good looking these days.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

According to me.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> According to me.


I think I'm in love ...


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

noyadefleur said:


> I've been told Kim Kardashian and Natalie Portman recently.. these people must have bad eyesight.


I saw your picture in that other thread. You kinda remind me a little of a baby Susan Penhaligon, before all the botox injections and whatnot.



cooperativeCreature said:


> [Jackie Chan]


Dude, I totally don't see it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

People say that I look like a Chris brown, shanon brown, baby but I don't see the resemblance.... The only reason is because I don't have the stereotypical black nose.... What can ya do? :stu


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Apparently I look like Diego Luna (don't worry, I hadn't heard of him either)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive been told I look like Shenae Grimes. From some stupid *** show. I really don't see the resemblance.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Tobey Maguire, so I've been told on several occasions. I remember a few years ago at my old job an elderly woman looked at me and said "You look like Spiderman." Took me several minutes to figure out what she meant.










I'd rather be Superman but whatever.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

bad baby said:


> Dude, I totally don't see it.


LMAO

ouch


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> LMAO
> 
> ouch


Why? It's not like he's hot or anything.


----------



## Frithrika (May 19, 2013)

I'm told I look like Sarah Wayne Callies, especially when I make certain faces? lol
I'm not anywhere near as pretty as her though.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## whammy (Mar 4, 2013)

the witch of the waste


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Mostly look like this:


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

apparently


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Dakota Fanning~










Except with silver tinted hair and no makeup :'D


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Someone told me that I look like "the waitress from the tv show Heroes." I Google imaged this and, just based on what came up, I'm not sure if they mean this:









or this:









Meh, either works.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Yes! I knew you looked familiar.


 he is good looking though


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

alieneyed said:


>


So this is that face and body you always gets complimented on


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

alieneyed said:


>


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

People tell me that I look like this:









Always with a smile on my face.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Derailing said:


> People tell me that I look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Draven.

Draaaaven.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> So this is that face and body you always gets complimented on


Always.


----------



## Coontra (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been told:










She's much prettier, for sure.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

(Not really)


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I always look hamazing 
*swish*


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

cmed said:


> Tobey Maguire, so I've been told on several occasions. I remember a few years ago at my old job an elderly woman looked at me and said "You look like Spiderman." Took me several minutes to figure out what she meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he's using his spidey sense.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

OK. Don't laugh too hard. This is basically what I looked like when I was a bit skinnier. Except you definitely wouldn't mistake me for a female.

I just think I have similar facial features to her. My cheeks are a bit pudgier though. My jaw isn't quite that strong. My lips are a bit different. My bottom lip is larger. My chin isn't as symmetrical.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^Sounds like you could have BDD. Sorry if that is the case :/


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Mersault said:


> ^Sounds like you could have BDD.


 Why is that?


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Mostly thought so due to your somewhat particular measurement of your image in regards to someone else. Most people seem to not be involved in such degrees of comparing their face to other people's faces, or at least do not have conscious details of how it supposedly varies/is worse.

That said, obviously it is just a guess. No one can know unless you post a pic. People with BDD (some of them) are known to have a distorted idea of what they look like.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Mersault said:


> Mostly thought so due to your somewhat particular measurement of your image in regards to someone else. Most people seem to not be involved in such degrees of comparing their face to other people's faces, or at least do not have conscious details of how it supposedly varies/is worse.


 Well, that is what the thread is about. I'm not that familiar with too many celebs and I have kind of an unusual look. I haven't seen too many people who remind me of myself.

As far as the comparison goes, I was simply noting the things that are not very similar. It would seem kind of strange to post a pic of someone who only sort of looks like me without saying so. Obviously Sinead is a female but that doesn't really matter. I'm looking for similar facial feature. Eyebrows, nose, eyes, forehead. Those are all similar. And she is more masculine than a lot of women because of her hair and she just has a tomboyish look.



> People with BDD (some of them) are known to have a distorted idea of what they look like.


 Well, if you can think of a male celeb who resembles Sinead, you're welcome to post a pic. He would probably look similar to me. Like I said. My knowledge of celebs isn't exactly encyclopedic. Nor is my memory. I just happened to see a video of her around the same time I saw this thread and I just thought "Damn. If I was a woman, I'd kind of look like her".


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

afff after the roids


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

FunkyMonkey said:


> ^
> loool
> 
> I challenge ur lookalike to a fight!
> this is mine :3


This pic is fake. This is a pic of Flex Wheeler and his arms were never this huge.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I once looked like this guy when I had long hair.








Thumbs Up if U recognise Him.


----------



## StillFlying (Mar 23, 2013)

'cept I have blue eyes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nubly said:


> This pic is fake. This is a pic of Flex Wheeler and his arms were never this huge.


orly? that pics like number 1 search result for body builder on google ^_^ Owell im not quite as muscly as him anyway so im prob more like his legit pic  looool xD


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Well if one is going to be a bodybuilder, at least try to actually be one:


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

RadioactivePotato said:


> This is what I look like without makeup


:lol

I couldn't stop laughing when I saw this post.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Seriously, I look kind of like this.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

According to http://celebrity.picadilo.com/ the celebrity I most resemble is George Clooney, number three on the list was Kelly Clarkson. I disagree with both.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Been told haley berry in the movie Their Eyes Were Watching God. I can see the hair style curliness but I don't look much like her.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I seem to get the comparison with elijah wood a lot on here, not something I enjoy though


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Or so I've been told.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Elad said:


> I seem to get the comparison with elijah wood a lot on here, not something I enjoy though


I thought you posted a pic of yourself there for a second, then I actually read what you said in your post...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I've been told I look like Jennifer Lawrence *shrugs* I don't see it


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

People always tell me I look like Leonardo Dicaprio in Titanic, even strangers often tell me that. I looked more like it when I was younger though.


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't see it personally, but people tell me I look like him.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> I've been told many times that I look exactly like this dude (Gavin Degraw). My friend said she did a triple take when she was watching that dancing with the stars show when he was on there. I did a triple take when I first saw his picture as I could not believe that it was not a pic of my younger brother...they look like identical twins.


Ha! I usually don't believe people/don't see the resemblance in this type of scenario, but that's spot on. You look a lot like him. :yes

I've gotten a weird mix of people (Ellen Page, Ginnifer Goodwin), but my favorite reference by far is Audrey Tautou. It's completely off, but it always boosts my confidence a bit when I'm compared to her.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone once told me that I look like Jesus. I find that very offensive. So, I guess I look like a guy.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Ha! I usually don't believe people/don't see the resemblance in this type of scenario, but that's spot on. You look a lot like him. :yes
> 
> I've gotten a weird mix of people (Ellen Page, Ginnifer Goodwin), but my favorite reference by far is Audrey Tautou. It's completely off, but it always boosts my confidence a bit when I'm compared to her.


She's pretty. I'm sure you are prettier though. /flirting

The mother of one of my ex's said I looked like Matthew McConaughy (no idea how to spell that). Whenever I told anybody else that's who I resembled, I was laughed at and told that every dude says they look like him. I never saw any sort of resemblance, but one person thought I looked like him, so I ran with it. Whatever.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> She's pretty. I'm sure you are prettier though. /flirting
> 
> The mother of one of my ex's said I looked like Matthew McConaughy (no idea how to spell that). Whenever I told anybody else that's who I resembled, I was laughed at and told that every dude says they look like him. I never saw any sort of resemblance, but one person thought I looked like him, so I ran with it. Whatever.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Someone told me I look like Miley Cyrus, which I don't see at all lol


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> Someone told me I look like Miley Cyrus, which I don't see at all lol


You kinda remind me of the character Linda Cardellini plays on Mad Men.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

jon snow said:


> You kinda remind me of the character Linda Cardellini plays on Mad Men.


Lol i've never heard that before, I think it might be the short hair though?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

PandaBearx said:


> Lol i've never heard that before, I think it might be the short hair though?


It might, and it's based on the only one photo I've seen of you. :b Take it as a compliment btw.:yes


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

jon snow said:


> It might, and it's based on the only one photo I've seen of you. :b Take it as a compliment btw.:yes


Haha well, thank you than! :squeeze


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to get Edward Norton all the time, but now it's Dominic Monaghan.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Apparently this looks like a cartoon picture of me:










someone saw it and actually asked if it was a drawing of me, it's not by the way but lol.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Apparently this looks like a cartoon picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally a colorful pic : )


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Young me looked a lot like this:










I don't have any current celebrity resemblances however.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

as of lately


----------



## ParadigmShift (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone once told my eldest sister that she looked like Scarlett Johannsen. I like to think it applies to me, as well. . .


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

I get told I look like a skinnier version of him everywhere I go. My mother thinks I look like him so much that in the episodes of criminal minds where he gets tortured she couldn't watch it....Which I thought was strange. I also get told John Lennon sometimes too


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

moroff said:


> as of lately


Hey good looking.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

People always say I look like Jordin Sparks....:stu


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been told i look like certain people a few times. Though none are accurate & none of them look alike so it's kinda random lol Guess it's cause i had all kind of haircuts throughout the years.

Beverley Mitchell, i guess we both have a round face and full cheeks, but apart from that .. i don't see it.

Emma Watson when she was a bit younger. Though i think it's just the hair.

Hayden Pannettiere when she was in Heroes. Why? I have no idea.

Alexis Bledel I'm guessing it's the forehead? Mine's kinda big too.

Katie Holmes when she was in Dawson's Creek. I literally have no idea with this one.

Okay, posting that kept me busy for a bit. On to better things now.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Hey good looking.


HAW! :blush


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

Downtheroad said:


> I get told I look like a skinnier version of him everywhere I go. My mother thinks I look like him so much that in the episodes of criminal minds where he gets tortured she couldn't watch it....Which I thought was strange. I also get told John Lennon sometimes too


U R lucky....cause if U look like this guy...U must be very hansom...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MysteriousH said:


> People always say I look like Jordin Sparks....:stu


You do look like her from what I can tell of your avatar. I remember making a post on here saying like 99% of people don't look like the celebrities that someone tells them they look like. I take that back. :b Well, I guess I meant that they don't usually look like the ones the other person says they look like if that makes sense. One of my sisters was told that she looks like Carrie Underwood and she doesn't even look like her at all.  I'm sure there's someone else that she looks much more like than Carrie Underwood. I think it's just the smile. I was told by someone that I look like Kate Winslet and I look nothing like her.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

MysteriousH said:


> People always say I look like Jordin Sparks....:stu


She looks as though her head has been glued on to her neck. Her arms look amputated... :/


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

People told me since i was a child i looked like David Copperfield, the magician:










This is me:









I don't find the resemblance, though.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i think there's another thread like this somewhere on here
ppl rarely say i look like a celebrity but i have gotten chanel iman










and jurnee smollet as a kid


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

MysteriousH said:


> Lol...:lol Yeah, it does kinda look weird but from the neck up, I think she's alright.


You look better.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been told I look like Hailee Steinfeld and Ariel Winter, I don't see it though. :stu


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

The shy soldier said:


> U R lucky....cause if U look like this guy...U must be very hansom...


thanks. I dont see John Lennon which I get told a lot, but the picture of the guy I linked is pretty similar, just quite a bit shorter and skinny version heh


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't know who I look like, I have pics in my profile though


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

MysteriousH said:


> Lol...:lol Yeah, it does kinda look weird but from the neck up, I think she's alright.


From your avatar, you look a little like Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been told I look like Johnny Maestro from the late 60s:










and Carl Wilson:










But I think I also look a lot like Curt from American Graffiti.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I look like this. Fierce pose is fierce.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

This was brought up more than a handful of times over the years.









and/or









Suppose they're just trying to stroke my ego.. :um


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

No one looks more like me that I do. :rofl


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

A villain in a Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

foe said:


> A villain in a Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

People tell me i look like Adam Sandler


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Apparently, I look like this guy.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

a friend of mine once told me i look like Jonas Bjerre, face-wise. personally, i think that's nonsense. well, we have the same face-shape and nose to be honest, but not a similar mouth and definitely not similar eyes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Lord, we are even the same height! :lol
My hair is darker though.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Some people said we bear some resemblance


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

moroff said:


> This was brought up more than a handful of times over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not all they want to stroke, if they're making that sort of comparison :b


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Apparently, I look like this guy.


Good lord.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> That's not all they want to stroke, if they're making that sort of comparison :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Good lord.


All hail me. I'm Jesus. :nw Nah, I'm kidding. :3 It's ironic, considering that I don't even believe in him.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> All hail me. I'm Jesus. :nw Nah, I'm kidding. :3 It's ironic, considering that I don't even believe in him.


Maybe you really need to shave... :um.. :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Good Lord, we are even the same height! :lol
> My hair is darker though.


But he has nothing on you


----------



## MsKarma (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been told I look like Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## BrightSky (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been told a few times I look like Asia Nitollano, an ex-***** cat doll.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ What a hottie.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## SASsier (Apr 9, 2010)

*Like MJ's infamous daughter!*

I was looking at Paris Jackson pics the other day, and I think we have a bit of a resemblance. We both have an oval/square face shape, similar facial features, and long, thick, straight-ish hair. I don't have her pale green eyes, but something about my eyes look kind of like hers. :boogie










With her newer, edgy black hairstyle:


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

The shy soldier said:


> U R lucky....cause if U look like this guy...U must be very hansom...


Second that. That guy is hot.


----------



## elDiablo (Jun 11, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/tr/5/5d/Sultan-Galiyev.jpg


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

People seem to think this girl looks like me. I guess she kind of does, but a prettier version.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

But not really.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been told by two people I look like Mireille Enos (from the Killing, Gangster Squad, and World war Z). Also, I've been compared to Nicole Kidman, which is quite complementery! On the downside, I've been compared to miss. frizzle from Magic School bus, which is pretty insulting. I've also been told I look like Kirsten Stewart.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

One of my teachers said I look like Kate Middleton. I don't really see it though.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Without the toned body and the muscles. Basically a fat, less confident version of that guy.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Give or take... lol


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone told me I look like this guy. I dunno, it's pretty stretched but it's as close as it gets. 








(some actor called Freddie Highmore)


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> People seem to think this girl looks like me. I guess she kind of does, but a prettier version.


who is that?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MiMiK said:


> who is that?


A girl from tumblr. If you google "lovelovetenshi" you can find nudes of her. You're welcome. :b


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> A girl from tumblr. If you google "lovelovetenshi" you can find nudes of her. You're welcome. :b


werent kidding about the nudes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> People seem to think this girl looks like me. I guess she kind of does, but a prettier version.





mezzoforte said:


> A girl from tumblr. If you google "lovelovetenshi" you can find nudes of her. You're welcome. :b


I don't see much of a similarity except for maybe the ballflaps :con


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

My aunt told me I look like Jennifer Aniston. I don't see the resemblance.










In the 'post a picture of yourself' thread, somebody said I looked like Anna Paquin, which I think is probably a better comparison. But I have grey/blue eyes (and better teeth!).










I have a cousin who looks like a brown-eyed, brown-haired Freya Mavor. I wish I took more after that side of the family!


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

My mom once told me that I look slightly like Armi Kuusela (who, I guess, was a Finnish model or something, I dunno..) 
I don't agree with her. :roll


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Everyone always tells me that I look like Anne Hathaway.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Someone told me Zooey, which I really don't see beside us having bangs in common.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks like all girls here are super cute.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

ive been told quite a bit lately(past year or so) i look like this dude (but better teeth lol







). also a dozen years younger.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

On a good day I look like Gael Garcia Bernal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sort of similar...if I cleaned up more often & he wore glasses


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sort of similar...if I cleaned up more often & he wore glasses


Me too I look somewhat like that


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

isabelle adjani is closest


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The salesgirl in the blue smock who gets bullied (how appropriate) -- and then gets a makeover-- in the ZZ Top "Legs" video looks like me, both with her glasses on (I also sometimes wear them) and without (I have contacts, too.) Girl could seriously be my longlost twin sister.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

The only comparison someone made was Ginny Weasley, but I don't see it. I'm not even a ginger.. lol


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

leftnips said:


> I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> People seem to think this girl looks like me. I guess she kind of does, but a prettier version.


WOW>>>gorgeous...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

someone told me I looked like her









she kinda does actually :blank


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

http://http://i.imgur.com/3Hi9U6w.jpg


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dimitar Berbatov. Only difference is that he has better bone structure than me. The features are pretty identical


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I look a bit like my aunt. No one else comes to mind. I don't even look like my parents lol


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

People have told me I look like daniel radcliffe and brandon lee, amongst a couple others who I can't remember the names of.. Though they all have better, thicker hair than me D:


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

According to some people, many years ago...


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Apparently this guy:


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Apparently this guy:


true story.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to look like my older brother, but we look different now. I don't think I resemble anyone I have seen irl or online. Take a look at my profile, and tell me if I remind you of anyone.

My wife thinks I sort of look like the boston bomber, I don't think so. I hope not at anyrate, I would hate to think that is how people see me.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

I work in retail and random people will tell me that I look like Maggie Gyllenhaal. I think she's ugly, so I kind of take it as an insult.

People have also said that I looked like Amanda Bynes (before her meltdown), Alyson Hannigan, and Avril Lavigne (when I wore a lot of eyeliner).


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you seen Jurassic Park?


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been told that I look like AnnaSophia Robb and Nancy Sinatra.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

wildcherry876 said:


> I work in retail and random people will tell me that I look like Maggie Gyllenhaal. I think she's ugly, so I kind of take it as an insult.
> 
> People have also said that I looked like Amanda Bynes (before her meltdown), Alyson Hannigan, and Avril Lavigne (when I wore a lot of eyeliner).


Maggie Gyllenhaal is really hot. Well, I think so anyway. You're hotter though


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.


"Hey gurrrrrrl, you so hot you can fry an egg on your face"
*whips out egg, throws at face*

that'll work in the clubs, right?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Can't think of anyone.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.


You look like me








we could be siblings


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been numerous times that I look like this.










I can't complain. :stu


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

My chin just dropped to the floor


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness derailing!!!!!!


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been called "Peter Parker", "Harry Potter", "Mclovin", and that I look like the guy from weezer. In all honesty, the only thing I have in common with these people/characters is that I wear glasses. That and all those people can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Derailing said:


> I've been numerous times that I look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












"You can't complain, but I can't believe it's not butter!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've got darker eyebrows, a smaller nose, smaller ears and (obviously) no scar. And I wear glasses.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been told I look like Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kate winslet/sigourney weaver/helena bonham-carter/susan sarandon, Work that one out, this is told to me by 3 different individuals. I'm me. Oh and last but not least I could pass as paul mccartneys daughter haha, jeez how many is that?


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

RadioactivePotato said:


> This is what I look like without makeup


It's what most women look without makeup, tbf.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

People say I look a bit like this guy.










I wish...


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Been told this guy









Don't believe it for a second.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Some completely random dude once told me I look like Marilyn Manson without makeup. Here's a photo of him from when his band was named the Spooky Kids









I doubted him, but I can see it in this picture.


----------



## ammonsbloom (Aug 16, 2014)

Some people have said a young Sean Penn -- I don't you, you guys be the judge!










(Sean penn photo included for reference


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

typemismatch said:


>


lol!


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

ammonsbloom said:


> Some people have said a young Sean Penn -- I don't you, you guys be the judge!


Caught that before you deleted it. You totally do.


----------



## ammonsbloom (Aug 16, 2014)

ha didn't delete it, I was actually just changing the format so my photo was in post body and not an irritating attachment


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

ammonsbloom said:


> Some people have said a young Sean Penn -- I don't you, you guys be the judge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you seriously do look like him.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Brian Posehn the actor/comedian. No kidding. At least he nabbed an attractive woman and managed to wife her.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Some people have said I look like

Toni Collette:








Tracy Beaker:








Nana Mouskouri:


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Sofia Coppola when she was in The Godfather. Can sort of see it because I've got the deep set hooded eye thing going on and the full face. Other features are pretty different though and I was unfortunately beaten by the ugly stick.

*Edit*
Oops, forgot a pic:


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Rains said:


> Sofia Coppola when she was in The Godfather. Can sort of see it because I've got the deep set hooded eye thing going on and the full face. Other features are pretty different though and I was unfortunately beaten by the ugly stick.
> 
> *Edit*
> Oops, forgot a pic:


lol @ beaten by the ugly stick. What a great metaphor!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think I look like anyone since I never get the same person twice and they don't all even look alike at that. Last two were Ellen Paige (pretty sure it was mostly about the clothing) and Björk. Previously also got Kate Moss, Tatiana Maslany, Karen Gillan, Emilie De Ravin, Emily Browning, and various others. I don't get compared in real life often, mostly just people online.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]



i alway get these two from many people.joe budden and derek fisher


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

On the set of the movie peacock, (whole nother story) I had a few of outta towners tell me I looked like david arquette. I don't know, think it's how we look from the side or something, or to do with our noses.










I loved the scream films. or atleast the first 1 or 2.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the toxic wasteman from robocop


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

naes said:


> lol @ beaten by the ugly stick. What a great metaphor!


That comes second to falling out of the ugly tree and hitting every branch on the way down.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)




----------

